# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been suffering from back ache and pains and also my right arms from shoulder to arms.  I was little bit worried about it because it gets painful everyday and I felt little numb at times.  I have learned that it is a sort of carpal tunnel syndrome.  I learned that resistant exercise is needed and before it gets worst I was able to watch video to deal with this syndrome.  Hip hop abs workout really helps me a lot to get me back in good shape.


----------

